# Question: Overdrive Media Console



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

According to amazon, this can be used on the HD.  I found out this information when on amazon.com via my laptop.  I then went to the kindle to buy it.  But the only thing that comes up with that search is the LA library.  I am in St. Louis.

Any clue why?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Does your public library offer digital books for checkout with Overdrive? You need to be a member of a library that offers those services & uses Overdrive.


----------



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

It does and I am a member.  I am bad about just buying books I want to read but thought it might be helpful to use the library some but I can't get it to work.

Kim


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't need overdrive on the Fire to borrow books -- you can borrow Kindle books too.  Basically, you have to be signed up with your local library -- assuming it uses overdrive.  Borrow the kindle book which will have to be downloaded to your computer and then sideloaded to the Kindle. OR once it's been borrowed, you should be able to find it in the 'cloud' of your device and get it that way.  You probably can NOT send it directly wirelessly.

The good thing about borrowing as kindle books is that if you make notes or anything like that, and later decide to borrow it again, or even buy the book, those notes will still be saved and connected to the book in your account.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know about her library but my library has way more regular e-books than Kindle books. Definitely need something to read either format.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I do what Ann suggested. Check them out through mylibrary site and then go to my Amazon account and 'deliver' the book to whichever Kindle device (or Kindle app on one of my Android devices) that I want.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

My question is similar to this one however what I am trying to figure out is how to be able to listen to OverDrive WMA Audiobooks on my fire.  My overdrive app on my fire doesn't even show the books from the library that are in this format.  What good are these audiobooks if there is no way to listen to them?

I also tried to put the Overdrive Media Console on my iPod touch but it said the iOS on the ipod isn't high enough and I don't think there is a higher one than 5. something available.

Basically does anyone know how to dl and listen to an overdrive wma audiobook?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

SheilaJ said:


> My question is similar to this one however what I am trying to figure out is how to be able to listen to OverDrive WMA Audiobooks on my fire. My overdrive app on my fire doesn't even show the books from the library that are in this format. What good are these audiobooks if there is no way to listen to them?
> 
> I also tried to put the Overdrive Media Console on my iPod touch but it said the iOS on the ipod isn't high enough and I don't think there is a higher one than 5. something available.
> 
> Basically does anyone know how to dl and listen to an overdrive wma audiobook?


Sheila ~ according to Overdrive's Device Support page (http://www.overdrive.com/drc/ebook-audiobook/), you can only load Overdrive MP3 books onto the Kindle Fire. (Same with Android devices). They won't play Overdrive WMA books. Frustrates me to no end.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply CegAbq 

Evidently I can't listen to them on my iPod touch either since it says the iOS isn't high enough and nothing higher is available at this time.  Frustrating it is for sure because I like to read books series and sometimes maybe book 7 is only available in wma format.  I just don't have it in me to skip to book 8. haha


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep, frustrating; I've got a separate "mp3" player that I use exclusively for those WMA formatted audiobooks.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That has been really frustrating for me too. My library has way more of the wma audio books than the mp3's. I don't own any other mp3 players and I use a very old iphone as a prepaid and it hasn't been updated or plugged into itunes for years and I couldn't get it to work on there either. 
I was trying to get into audiobooks a bit more but the selection at the library in mp3 is pretty sad.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have now been able to get the wma audiobook to play from the windows overdrive console which is a major step up, but I have nothing to transfer it to for portability.  But at least I can listen to it as long as I am willing to hang by my laptop.  At least that is something.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kfp10596 said:


> It does and I am a member. I am bad about just buying books I want to read but thought it might be helpful to use the library some but I can't get it to work.
> 
> Kim


One thing I've noticed with the Overdrive apps is that it's bit particular when you type in your info to search for a library. When I typed in St Louis MO just now, I got nothing. When I typed in St. Louis, a whole list of libraries popped up.

If you like reading on your Fire, the nice thing about having the Overdrive app is that you'll be able to use the Overdrive app to read books that are available in ePub format only, and the Kindle app for Kindle books. Actually I think I like the Overdrive app a bit better for reading, but that's all a matter of personal preference, of course.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I like it for reading epub books as well.  I like that it tells you how many minutes or pages until the end of the chapter.  A couple things you can't do though is search the book (which I need for some goodreads challenges) nor can you switch to tts which is something I use frequently actually.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> Yep, frustrating; I've got a separate "mp3" player that I use exclusively for those WMA formatted audiobooks.


What brand of player do you have that plays wma books Carol? Do you just transfer the files from the Overdrive Console to your device via usb plugin?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lots of folks swear by the Sansa Clip player. It comes with different memory sizes, colors, has expandable memory, *and* it does play both MP3 and WMA files. 
Here's the first one that pops up when you search Amazon, but there are a number of choices. I guess I'm lucky - I have yet to be limited on a library audiobook because it doesn't come in MP3 format, in fact I just checked and the two biggest libraries I use don't even have WMA audiobooks anymore. I guess that would explain it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

The Sansa Clip + is the one I have (this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00400TGEC/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1) (NOT the Clip + Zip, which reviews indicated that it didn't handle audiobooks as well).
I've been using mine for a couple of years now.

Previously I had a Creative Zen, which I liked much better, but they stopped producing that model.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Meemo and CegAbq for your recommendations.  Sansa Clip it is.  Is 4 gb plenty of space for say 3 or 4 wma books?  I have iPods for my music so this would be strictly for wma library audiobooks.  

It's been ordered from Amazon. $30.10 with the prime that came with my fire AND free shipping.  Gotta love Amazon.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I just got my Sansa Clip and the wma book transferred to it without any problems.  I was sure surprised by the size of the thing though.  I was picturing something about the size of my ipods not 2 inches!

One more question is there a way to bookmark the book on the Sansa?  The tracks are about an hour long.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

SheilaJ said:


> I just got my Sansa Clip and the wma book transferred to it without any problems. I was sure surprised by the size of the thing though. I was picturing something about the size of my ipods not 2 inches!
> 
> One more question is there a way to bookmark the book on the Sansa? The tracks are about an hour long.


Sheila, here's some info from Amazon help: http://www.amazon.com/Does-Sansa-audio-bookmark-capability/forum/Fx2XI3JQVESOP0R/Tx5NOADL1QUQ98/1?asin=B00126V8WU

I was wondering about this as well. I haven't tried it yet, but will definitely do so for the next book I transfer.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> Sheila, here's some info from Amazon help: http://www.amazon.com/Does-Sansa-audio-bookmark-capability/forum/Fx2XI3JQVESOP0R/Tx5NOADL1QUQ98/1?asin=B00126V8WU
> 
> I was wondering about this as well. I haven't tried it yet, but will definitely do so for the next book I transfer.


I just tried it and it works fine. You just have to make sure your book files are in audiobook rather than music. It seems to work fine. I'm doing the happy dance here. Thanks for all the help. This has been an ongoing frustration that has now been solved!


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

FWIW from an ex Fire (first version) user. I had sideloaded Overdrive on my Fire and it worked fine. I now use Overdrive on both a Galaxy S4 to listen to audiobooks while walking and on an ipad mini for reading ebooks.  Not all books at my library are available in both epub and kindle formats so it is good to have both apps.  Kindle does not support audiobooks from the library to my knowledge.  Overdirve should work with all library systems as that seems to be the software they all use. Kindle made its self avalible later (wise move).  The latest Overdrive app is a big improvement to the original I believe. It shows how many days are left and menus are better.

Returning a book early is a pain with Kindle, you have to go to manage my kindle and go through a long process to return and then delete it. With overdrive it is a simple matter to return a book as soon as you are done.

Overdrive so far does ebooks and audiobooks but not music or videos.  
HOpe this is helpful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> Returning a book early is a pain with Kindle, you have to go to manage my kindle and go through a long process to return and then delete it. With overdrive it is a simple matter to return a book as soon as you are done.


 I wouldn't characterize it as a 'long process'. When you're done, you just go to MYK on Amazon and click "return book". That's it. Yes, you need to go to the computer to do it, but if you don't want to it will return itself at the end of the period. And you don't _have_ to delete it from the kindle yourself -- it will remove itself next time you sync up.

At least, that's how it's always worked for me.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wouldn't characterize it as a 'long process'. When you're done, you just go to MYK on Amazon and click "return book". That's it. Yes, you need to go to the computer to do it, but if you don't want to it will return itself at the end of the period. And you don't _have_ to delete it from the kindle yourself -- it will remove itself next time you sync up.
> 
> At least, that's how it's always worked for me.


It is easy to return books from the overdrive app as well. I haven't tried returning an overdrive audiobook early yet since I just started my first one yesterday but I know you can delete the files from the player as you go. To me the problem has been solved thanks to all the great advice here. Thank you all.

My biggest issue now is to figure out how NOT to lose this little Sansa player and cable that came with it. I have a couple of grandsons with sticky fingers!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

SheilaJ said:


> My biggest issue now is to figure out how NOT to lose this little Sansa player and cable that came with it. I have a couple of grandsons with sticky fingers!


Sheila, I've lost three of these players. Yes, three. They're so darn tiny that they're easy to misplaced or forget about. I like them immensely, though, so I just keep replacing them. 
Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

n4uau said:


> FWIW from an ex Fire (first version) user. I had sideloaded Overdrive on my Fire and it worked fine. I now use Overdrive on both a Galaxy S4 to listen to audiobooks while walking and on an ipad mini for reading ebooks. Not all books at my library are available in both epub and kindle formats so it is good to have both apps. Kindle does not support audiobooks from the library to my knowledge. Overdirve should work with all library systems as that seems to be the software they all use. Kindle made its self avalible later (wise move). The latest Overdrive app is a big improvement to the original I believe. It shows how many days are left and menus are better.
> 
> Returning a book early is a pain with Kindle, you have to go to manage my kindle and go through a long process to return and then delete it. With overdrive it is a simple matter to return a book as soon as you are done.
> 
> ...


You don't have to sideload Overdrive to the Kindle Fire or Fire HD now - there are Overdrive apps for both versions of the Fire in Amazon's app store now. And they play audiobooks as well as working with eBooks.

The Overdrive apps and Overdrive Media Console are two different things. OMC goes on your computer for downloading library audiobooks to your computer to transfer to another device. It's always simpler to use an Overdrive app if that's possible. But OMC is also necessary for downloading books from non-library sites, like the free audiobooks offered every summer by SYNC.

Not all libraries use Overdrive, there are a couple of competing services, but Overdrive is definitely the "big dawg". The Overdrive app will also work with ePub books from stores like Sony, Kobo, etc. Not Nook books, however, since they add an extra layer of DRM to their books.

Like Ann, I wouldn't call it a "long" process to return Kindle books that are checked out via Overdrive - it's about the same process as returning one early if you're reading an Overdrive book on a regular Nook or Sony reader or one of their apps - you have to go into Adobe Digital Editions to return it. Not as simple as the Overdrive app, but it's also two different processes - an eReader isn't connected directly to Overdrive the way the Overdrive app (obviously) is.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> My biggest issue now is to figure out how NOT to lose this little Sansa player and cable that came with it. I have a couple of grandsons with sticky fingers!


I worry about that with my iPod shuffle. It's even tinier than the Sansa player. But I just keep it in the same place pretty much all the time and so far I've still got both of them. (My first one developed a serious case of static so I replaced it - then pulled it out this year just to try an audiobook on it and the static had mysteriously disappeared. Hence having two. I'm just moderately crazy. )


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey, we can never have too many toys, right?

Does anyone know if audiobooks dl'd from audible.com work on the Sansa player?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I worry about that with my iPod shuffle. It's even tinier than the Sansa player. But I just keep it in the same place pretty much all the time and so far I've still got both of them. (My first one developed a serious case of static so I replaced it - then pulled it out this year just to try an audiobook on it and the static had mysteriously disappeared. Hence having two. I'm just moderately crazy. )


This may be a stupid question but how do you listen to an audiobook on a shuffle? Aren't the tracks mixed up? I don't have one so maybe there is a setting to not shuffle or something.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Hey, we can never have too many toys, right?
> 
> Does anyone know if audiobooks dl'd from audible.com work on the Sansa player?


Lordy I hope not - otherwise I'm going to Toy Jail for sure!

I'm 99.9% sure Audible books work on the Sansa players...yep. Here you go: http://www.audible.com/dc?mt=MP3&mfid=41



SheilaJ said:


> This may be a stupid question but how do you listen to an audiobook on a shuffle? Aren't the tracks mixed up? I don't have one so maybe there is a setting to not shuffle or something.


Yes, you can switch from shuffle mode to straight mode. I was actually surprised to see directions for listening to the audiobooks on the Shuffle earlier this year.

The biggest downside I found was that if you press & hold the "rewind" control, you can rewind in 6 second increments, which is good. But, if you hit it quickly it rewinds...TO THE BEGINNING OF THE BOOK! Which is bad. And of course gets more annoying the further along you are in the book, because you have to fast forward further and further. So while it was wonderful for listening while I'm walking (love how small it is and it clips to the inside of my clothes) it isn't the best tool for the job unless you're really, really careful with those controls. I still have the older Shuffle though and it's still my favorite way to listen to audiobooks on my walks, in spite of the drawbacks, because I don't have to see the controls. I just have to be super careful with them! Now I'm experimenting with listening on my iPhone with the Audible app and a bluetooth earpiece. I haven't figured out the "perfect way" yet.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Lordy I hope not - otherwise I'm going to Toy Jail for sure!
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure Audible books work on the Sansa players...yep. Here you go: http://www.audible.com/dc?mt=MP3&mfid=41


Thanks Meemo, I was talking to a friend about the help you folks have given me on this and she wanted to know about the audible thing. I'm strictly a borrow from the library kind of gal, ie CHEAP.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Thanks Meemo, I was talking to a friend about the help you folks have given me on this and she wanted to know about the audible thing. I'm strictly a borrow from the library kind of gal, ie CHEAP.


I'm with you Sheila - all the audiobooks in my library were free, either from Audible or Amazon (with the Whispersync thing) - I've gotten a couple of credits from Audible through their FB page too, so picked up a bunch of the 99-cent classics with those credits. And I use the library as well. I don't pay for a membership, I just have an Audible account and pick up freebies as I hear about them.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes you can load audible.com books onto the Sansa Clip & play them


----------

